# My lab, Ace!



## Jessica578 (Oct 4, 2006)

Here's some pictures of my 1 year old lab, Ace:

































I will post more later!


----------



## midnightbluemamma (Sep 24, 2006)

Ace is one beautiful dog, i grew up with labs and they are wonderful dogs


----------



## ky_lvs_labs (Oct 5, 2006)

i love labs they r very sweet and family friendly. ur dog ace is cute. i just love everything about labs, i have loads of books on them. i cnt have a lab just yet as we already have a springer, but once i move out i am going 3, in yellow, chocolate and black


----------



## Jessica578 (Oct 4, 2006)

ky_lvs_labs said:


> i love labs they r very sweet and family friendly. ur dog ace is cute. i just love everything about labs, i have loads of books on them. i cnt have a lab just yet as we already have a springer, but once i move out i am going 3, in yellow, chocolate and black


Me too, I love labs. All of my dogs so far have been labs . Thanks 
And thanks midnightbluemamma!

I wil post more pictures in a few minutes


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

Wow he is a looker!!


----------



## Shelly_236 (Aug 15, 2006)

What a handsome fella!


----------



## Jessica578 (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks guys!

Here's a few more pictures:









Lol, this is one of my favorite pictures










I am trying to find these really cute pictures I have of him playing with bubbles, when I find them I will post them right away


----------

